# Lionel 1776 freight set



## juststartingout (Jan 2, 2011)

Stopped in a local antique shop and saw an unopened lionel train set that was red white and blue.

I'm trying to figure out if it is worth the $180.00 they are asking.

It said 1776-1976 on the diesel loco, had 3 or 4 freight cars.

Is there an onling catalogue for older Lionel trains?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

There were a lot of 1976 bicentennial sets made, so there is probably very little to no collector value. It would help if you took the exact number off the box.


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

Hi Scott, 

There's a Lionel Biecntennial Set on ebay for $70. Three hours left and zero bids... 










Greg


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Here's one that got something dropped on it that sold for $77: http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140503047182


----------



## juststartingout (Jan 2, 2011)

choo choo said:


> Hi Scott,
> 
> There's a Lionel Biecntennial Set on ebay for $70. Three hours left and zero bids...
> 
> ...


I think that's the set! Although the plastic had never been opened.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm guessing it's not worth $180!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Unless it's the Lionel version that was made in 1776 !


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

I just happen to have one of these sets in the closet with the plastic wrap still on it. I thought it was going to get to be valuable, but it hasn't. I don't remember what I paid for it. Half of the retail price. Someday soon when I have a layout, I will open it up and run it. It is 35 years old, and brand new. I also have a Lionel 75th anniversary set that is still in the plastic wrap.
Bruce


----------



## concretepumper (Jan 2, 2011)

servoguy said:


> I just happen to have one of these sets in the closet with the plastic wrap still on it. I thought it was going to get to be valuable, but it hasn't. I don't remember what I paid for it. Half of the retail price. Someday soon when I have a layout, I will open it up and run it. It is 35 years old, and brand new. I also have a Lionel 75th anniversary set that is still in the plastic wrap.
> Bruce


Thats cool!  What a treasure you have waiting to be opened. Set it free!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

servoguy said:


> I also have a Lionel 75th anniversary set that is still in the plastic wrap.


Probably worth about the same as the 1976 set.


----------

